# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Nützliche Erfindungen x 15



## krawutz (21 Feb. 2022)




----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2022)

Manche Leute sind wirklich sehr kreativ


----------



## Marco2 (21 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## comatron (23 Feb. 2022)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Da wäre so eine WM viel lustiger und auch schneller gespielt.


----------

